# Atapi Dvd A Dh20a4p??



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

ATAPI DVD A DH20A4P..is that a dual disc?


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

???????


----------



## ecarronjr (Aug 17, 2008)

Single DVD-RW, DVD-R, DVD+R, or prerecored video discs1. EAC


----------



## ecarronjr (Aug 17, 2008)

Single DVD-RW, DVD-R, DVD+R, or prerecored video disks - any recorded DVD disc.


----------

